# Women with tight bodies and NO tits..



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2005)

I just kind of dont get it.  Some women are in the gym and you know youve seen them, and they have great bodies.  However, their chests look disGUSTing.  All that work, then having a weak link in the chain throws off the whole attraction.

Sure sure  they arent getting in shape for me, but still doesnt change the picture.

I guess I like looking at woman features when I am fucking them.  I have a ncie ass, I have nice legs, I have a slim stomach...so I wanna grab some tits dammit!

By the way, I am sorry if my opinions/insults dont come with training wheels.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice body=low body fat %, which translates to no tits lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2005)

Vanity: btw
   (me) : yea
   Vanity: your boobs are huuuuuuuuge

   i am trying very hard to make them small again.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 17, 2005)

Almost all women competitors that I know and have seen get implants...it is turning into a standard


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2005)

most implants look horrid. small breasts, i think, are lovely.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I just kind of dont get it. Some women are in the gym and you know youve seen them, and they have great bodies. However, their chests look disGUSTing. All that work, then having a weak link in the chain throws off the whole attraction


Well you just keep looking for those big Pam Anderson boobie girls if thats
what you want -  


(Meanwhile I will be making sweet love to the A-cup girls with the nice butts)


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 17, 2005)

Man a pretty face, A great smile and a nice tight ass can make me forget all about TIT's


----------



## god hand (Sep 17, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Man a pretty face, A great smile and a nice tight ass can make me forget all about TIT's


Most of the time, but I need a B cup and up!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2005)

Boobs are nice but I can live without them. But I need hips and ass, and of course a great face yada yada.


----------



## GFR (Sep 18, 2005)

Some people just take it too far. I never understood the skinny/starving look on women or the overly muscular and ripped look. Its just another sign of how fucked up our society is. The good news is that very few women actually look like this in real life, so if you like breasts bigger than a A or B cup and hips/ass you're in luck because most women dont or cant distort their bodys to get a six pack.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll be completely honest..i love all sizes of breasts


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 18, 2005)

I dont care if a girl doesnt have tits....if i liked them and they had 0 tits i would still go out with them.

Sure i prefer a girl with boobs

but it's not what i look for in women.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 18, 2005)

Tits are overrated.  Big tits usually accompany a big ass.  I'd take a fit girl over one with cantaloupes any day.


----------



## GFR (Sep 18, 2005)

No tits=no fun


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 18, 2005)

​


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 18, 2005)

she's lovely.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 18, 2005)

I like that people don't take into account what other cultures think about the
ideal female form...


----------



## Mudge (Sep 18, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Big tits usually accompany a big ass.



Gotta love perfection.


----------



## Chain Link (Sep 18, 2005)

I like small tits. Im not all that familiar with cup sizes but roughly A Cup, B Cup is my cup of tea  A girls gotta have some meat on them though, both fat and muscle... In moderation 

Nothing worse than waking up in the morning, and thinking someone slipped a big rock under your arm.. On the other hand its no fun when your girlfriend rolls over and damn near kills you.. LOL

Never understood the attraction to big asses


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well you just keep looking for those big Pam Anderson boobie girls if thats
> what you want -
> 
> 
> (Meanwhile I will be making sweet love to the A-cup girls with the nice butts)




Pamela Anderson has a nice body too.  

Dont get me wrong, I ahve fucked girls and will fuck girls with lil or no tits, BUT.  No matter how nice their ass is, she as a whole, would look 10 times better with tits.  

God bless girls who seek implants.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Man a pretty face, A great smile and a nice tight ass can make me forget all about TIT's




Yeah.  But.

Well, lets go back to the word I used.  DisGUSTing.  This can go both ways, meaning big or small tits.  However, some women I see in the gym, the women who are in the perfecting hobby, have the worst chests imaginable.  Granted, I cant see through clothes, but small tits Ive seen or sucked before didnt look like this under under clothes.

Nipples that are hard pointing to the woman's hands, palm-fulls that look like they feel like melted marshmellows (like the infamous snot syndrome), etc.  I can go on, but the other examples I know of had their clothes OFF and that wouldnt be comparable here.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 18, 2005)

I just finished watching a movie called boat trip. It features Roselyn Sanchez who I think is absolutely gorgeous and would have no problem keeping her permanently and she has small breast


----------



## Nachez (Sep 19, 2005)

*yup yup*



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No tits=no fun


no tities no fun!


----------



## pscaputo (Aug 5, 2011)

That's why implants were created


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 5, 2011)

Im all about the legs and a tight pussy hole.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 5, 2011)

pictures please


----------



## KelJu (Aug 5, 2011)

A-cups are fine as long as they are nice A-cups, and they have a huge ass. I actually like the small tits big ass type of build.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 5, 2011)

Tight body means they have low body fat right.. breasts are a large % fat, of course they will reduce.

I have never understood the fascination men have with boobs.. subconscious fertility meter? I would hope so, otherwise they don't provide much benefit.

Interesting thought as I was posting: Were men always visual creatures.. or did women having breasts create the visual fascination that men have?


----------



## MDR (Aug 5, 2011)

Somebody loves resurrecting Akira's dead threads.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 5, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Tight body means they have low body fat right.. breasts are a large % fat, of course they will reduce.
> 
> *I have never understood the fascination men have with boobs.. subconscious fertility meter? *I would hope so, otherwise they don't provide much benefit.
> 
> Interesting thought as I was posting: Were men always visual creatures.. or did women having breasts create the visual fascination that men have?



Good question, now show bombs pronto.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 5, 2011)

Girls who look like 15 yo emo boys with gyno are a def turnoff, but if she has at least a mouthful of boobage that's all I need...


My gal is 36c and more than a handful...


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 5, 2011)

Hell YEA!!!!!!!



The Monkey Man said:


> Well you just keep looking for those big Pam Anderson boobie girls if thats
> what you want -
> 
> 
> (Meanwhile I will be making sweet love to the A-cup girls with the nice butts)


----------



## KelJu (Aug 5, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I have never understood the fascination men have with boobs.. subconscious fertility meter? I would hope so, otherwise they don't provide much benefit.



It exist at the core of our evolution. Widened hips and development of tits signify that a female has reached reproductive maturity. Wider the hips and nicer titties might at one time been an indication of a females reproductive health as well. 

Why some men find full figured women unattractive is a mystery to human nature. But, attraction is growing more and more complicated as our human neocortex dictates more of our behavior.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 5, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Why some men find full figured women unattractive is a mystery to human nature. But, attraction is growing more and more complicated as our human neocortex dictates more of our behavior.


I am not sure about the mystery. Its the big thing right now.. like larger people were way back when fertility was a prime influence in choosing a woman.

The few hot super models that are widely advertised have become the expectation that guys have. Everyone wants one, unfortunately, not every can be one. Doesn't stop women from trying, and their self confidence wanes with each impossible-to-achieve hurdle.

Simple over-exposure of one of many types of women is not a mystery. I think we are way beyond what human nature was, in developed countries at least.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 6, 2011)

Pretty face, cute ass = hotness.  A 38DD usually is also accompanied by a 38" or rock hard fake looking & feeling implants which = big turnoff.


----------



## squigader (Aug 7, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> I just kind of dont get it.  Some women are in the gym and you know youve seen them, and they have great bodies.  However, their chests look disGUSTing.  All that work, then having a weak link in the chain throws off the whole attraction.
> 
> Sure sure  they arent getting in shape for me, but still doesnt change the picture.
> 
> ...



I completely agree with you dude. I personally just won't date a woman without breasts. It's a secondary sex and major feminine characteristic! This might sound callous to some of the women, but how would you like a man with a giant belly and a weak double-chin?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2011)

As old as this thread is, it still holds true.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 9, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Pretty face, cute ass = hotness.  A 38DD usually is also accompanied by a 38" or rock hard fake looking & feeling implants which = big turnoff.



x 10 This is the truth right in your living room lady and gents.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 9, 2011)

More than a mouthfull is a waste


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 10, 2011)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> More than a mouthfull is a waste





Who's mouth?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2011)

Bobby likes em BIG!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 25, 2012)

AKIRA said:


> God bless girls who seek implants.



This has become the norm, and now its overrated. natural is the way to go.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 25, 2012)

m82i said:


> HA I admit I was one of those girls
> not all of us want or can afford implants! Dangerous and takes to long to heal= but to all women reading this - men tell you ladies- I have a solution! (snip)



pics of so called swollen bombs or GTFO.


----------



## Luxx (Jun 25, 2012)

If you don't like big tits.........,


























Your a phaggot!


----------



## ebn2002 (Jun 25, 2012)

I prefer in shape girls, which means they have smaller tits.  Doesn't bother me at all, and I don't like the look of silicone on a girl.  A-B cups with a pretty face and keeps herself in shape is perfect for me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2012)

something just struck me as funny.... if fake boobs stay really good looking it's going to be really weird to see a lot of 70ish grannies in the marketplace with tits that give you a boner. that HAS to be awkward. lol


----------



## Luxx (Jun 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> something just struck me as funny.... if fake boobs stay really good looking it's going to be really weird to see a lot of 70ish grannies in the marketplace with tits that give you a boner. that HAS to be awkward. lol



Granny pron is gonna be huge in 20 years!


----------



## charley (Jun 25, 2012)

They are all beautiful....Remember the saying..8 to 80 ..blind crippled or crazy....


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 25, 2012)

Gay ass thread


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jun 25, 2012)

OK so we need pics of girls in everyone's gym!!  
For comparison purposes only, of course!
Now bring on the pics!!


----------



## Imosted (Jun 26, 2012)

This thread is useless without pics, please ichigo post up pics of fit woman with small titties. you are the master and we trust in you!!!


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 26, 2012)

what Imosted said


----------



## Lang (Jun 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> most implants look horrid. small breasts, i think, are lovely.



natural feel better, fakes are like playing with an over inflated balloon....and yes they do pop! And yes she will be pissed off when they pop.


----------



## Saney (Jun 26, 2012)

Why did i just scroll through a Thread about hot women with no pics.. AND NOT SEE ONE FUCKING PICTURE OF A HOT GIRL WITH NO TITS??? FUCKING SHIT, AT LEAST POST UP A GOD DAMN TRANNY!


----------



## deluc5666 (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks to the painless pump:

Painless Pumps for WOMEN


----------



## CG (Jun 26, 2012)

Saney said:


> Why did i just scroll through a Thread about hot women with no pics.. AND NOT SEE ONE FUCKING PICTURE OF A HOT GIRL WITH NO TITS??? FUCKING SHIT, AT LEAST POST UP A GOD DAMN TRANNY!


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CG (Jun 26, 2012)

Luxx said:


> Granny pron is gonna be huge in 20 years!



As opposed to bbw porn. That's always huge.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 26, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> As opposed to bbw porn. That's always huge.


----------



## Watson (Jun 26, 2012)

AkaMr.AK said:


>




EVERYONE should be repping this mofo!


----------



## Watson (Jun 26, 2012)

Saney said:


> Why did i just scroll through a Thread about hot women with no pics.. AND NOT SEE ONE FUCKING PICTURE OF A HOT GIRL WITH NO TITS??? FUCKING SHIT, AT LEAST POST UP A GOD DAMN TRANNY!


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ EXACTLY ^^ 





We gotta fix this thread!!!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's some fit chicks with small tits!


----------



## Imosted (Jun 26, 2012)

^^^^now this is what i am talking about, Ichigo you the man bro..


----------



## AmM (Jun 26, 2012)

It takes Ichigo to get this party started!


----------



## chesty4 (Jul 14, 2012)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Tight body means they have low body fat right.. breasts are a large % fat, of course they will reduce.
> 
> I have never understood the fascination men have with boobs.. subconscious fertility meter? I would hope so, otherwise they don't provide much benefit.
> 
> Interesting thought as I was posting: Were men always visual creatures.. or did women having breasts create the visual fascination that men have?



 Right? I have been married (and divorced ) twice. My first wife was an A cup and my second wife ws a C cup. Both are beautiful in their own right and breast size was never a factor. For me, it's the total package that matters.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## squigader (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, this thread escalated quickly.


----------



## squigader (Jul 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Vanity: btw
> (me) : yea
> Vanity: your boobs are huuuuuuuuge
> 
> i am trying very hard to make them small again.



What was the picture that originally accompanied it? Link no worky anymore


----------



## squigader (Jul 16, 2012)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Tight body means they have low body fat right.. breasts are a large % fat, of course they will reduce.
> 
> I have never understood *the fascination men have with boobs.. subconscious fertility meter*? I would hope so, otherwise they don't provide much benefit.
> 
> Interesting thought as I was posting: *Were men always visual creatures*.. or did women having breasts create the visual fascination that men have?



Yes on both counts. Subconscious the same way girls find a V-shaped body and lean physique attractive on guys.


----------

